# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Пользуетесь ли Вы социальными сетями?

## Макcим

Пользуетесь ли Вы социальными сетями? Если да, то какими? Можно выбрать несколько вариантов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

